# Halloween City 30% Off Online Orders of $30 or More or Free Shipping



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

30% off online orders of $30 or more, use code HCT936, ends Wednesday, 8-29-12 or free ground shipping, use code HCX3G6


----------



## Icarus (Aug 19, 2011)

They also have a 5ft. skeleton. Looks like a gemmy. http://www.halloweencity.com/product/skeleton+5ft.do?sortby=ourPicks&pp=60&size=all&navSet=255949


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Both of the codes are decent offers, but unfortunately neither of the items that I'd wanted to purchase are in-stock right now. Both are backordered, one of them until mid-to-late September.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Icarus said:


> They also have a 5ft. skeleton. Looks like a gemmy. http://www.halloweencity.com/product/skeleton+5ft.do?sortby=ourPicks&pp=60&size=all&navSet=255949


I'd try to get one from Walgreen's for $5 more. They are much better quality.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I signed up for their newsletters and got my discount email as well. Also saw that the one prop I was hoping to order now wasn't available to order yet either.


----------

